# Vegan cases (besides the m-edge)??



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got an m-edge on order, but I'm concerned about the reports of thickness.  I haven't really seen other nice looking non-leather cases.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you talking cases or covers? Because there are a lot of slip-case type things available that are fabric or neoprene. Most _covers_ are leather. . . .

Ann


----------



## Simplemines (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate to ask this, but what is a vegan kindle case?? You going to put in on a Kindle or eat it??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

She'd just prefer it not be made of animal. . . .vegan is all encompassing . . . .vegetarian is don't eat meat but don't necessarily eschew all leather or other animal products.  Or, such is my understanding anyway.

Ann


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Right.  I'm a total vegan, not just dietary.  So, I don't use leather products at all.  I'm looking for a "cover" (I guess, because I don't mean something you slip the kindle into and take it out to read - I have a borsabella for that) that is nice and looks relatively professional, but is not leather.  I ordered the M-Edge Executive, but now I'm wondering if it will be too bulky based on some of the feedback here.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

sixxmum said:


> Right. I'm a total vegan, not just dietary. So, I don't use leather products at all. I'm looking for a "cover" (I guess, because I don't mean something you slip the kindle into and take it out to read - I have a borsabella for that) that is nice and looks relatively professional, but is not leather. I ordered the M-Edge Executive, but now I'm wondering if it will be too bulky based on some of the feedback here.


I think that it is about 95% you will be satisfied with the M-edge case.
FWIW,

Eric


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

You might also want to try Strangedog, www.strangedog.com.  Frank, the owner of the site makes all of the covers by hand from cloth, or a combo of cloth & leather.  His cloth covers have a small strip of suede in the middle of the interior portion of the spine grippiness, but I bet he'd leave that out for you upon request, or maybe find a synthetic non-animal product substitute.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a kindle 2 I would say look at the Patagonia case on the amazon site. You can  read with the kindle in the case so its not just a sleeve. And its only 3 ounces. The m-edge cases are heavy at 7.5 -8.5 ounces.


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!  Hopefully Eric will be right and I'll like the M-Edge, but if not, I'll check out the others.  Purdueav8r - shout out to the Boilermakers!  I'm a 88, 91, and 96 grad


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian and abstain from leather also. I've got a BorsaBella bag and a synthetic M-Edge on order but this case from another thread looks interesting: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5005.0.html


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, Britt.  My m-edge came today.  I like the look, but I wish it didn't have so much space on the left side for the light.  It doesn't fit in the BorsaBella bag (I can't zip it) at all


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

sixxmum said:


> Thanks, Britt. My m-edge came today. I like the look, but I wish it didn't have so much space on the left side for the light. It doesn't fit in the BorsaBella bag (I can't zip it) at all


Oh, no! Is your bag the 10X7 one? And is your M-Edge executive, prodigy or platform?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Nevermind, I just saw your other post.


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

As you saw, executive and the bigger Borsa bag.  I turned it over the other way and with some stretching I could zip, but I'm still not happy with it.  I think it's going back.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

How disappointing  If you hear of any other vegan covers, keep us posted!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

sixxmum said:


> I've got an m-edge on order, but I'm concerned about the reports of thickness. I haven't really seen other nice looking non-leather cases.


I have the blue "fake leather" m-edge. It was a Valentine present from DH so I have been using it for about three weeks. I like mine and it does not feel thick. I like the way it folds back and gives me a hand ledge on the left to hold onto. I find very comfy to hold while I read.


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you fold it at the crease or in the center (if that makes sense)


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

sixxmum said:


> I'm a total vegan, not just dietary. So, I don't use leather products at all.


I love vegans: the keep the price of meat and leather affordable for the rest of us


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If they do a minisuit for the K2, it would be smaller than the M Edge and lighter (I have one of those for K1 and just got the M Edge platform for K2, whiich just barely can be zipped into my Borsa Bella bag.

The minisuit was sold through Amazon with a travel package that included a light, wasn't expensive and I'm pretty sure it isn't leather.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Plastic is a petroleum by-product.  Petroleum is created from dead animal and plant life.  Petroleum (and therefore plastic) takes, literally, hundreds of thousands of years to renew.

Your Kindle is made mostly of plastic.  Zillions of dinosaurs died to produce it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

sixxmum said:


> I've got an m-edge on order, but I'm concerned about the reports of thickness. I haven't really seen other nice looking non-leather cases.


strangedog.com has covers with fabric. the problem is to catch one on there, seems like they sell out as soon as he puts them up on the site, but just keep checking the site and maybe send him an email to let me know what your looking for.


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Plastic is a petroleum by-product. Petroleum is created from dead animal and plant life. Petroleum (and therefore plastic) takes, literally, hundreds of thousands of years to renew.
> 
> Your Kindle is made mostly of plastic. Zillions of dinosaurs died to produce it.


Jim, 
I completely understand that, as a human, just being here involves the loss of life for other animals. But, that doesn't mean I need to directly wear their skin on my body, or use it to wrap my toys  I'm not really looking to debate my choices here or yours (note that I'm not suggesting anyone else should avoid a leather case). I'm just looking for information.
Thanks


----------

